# Blackthorn Abyssinians



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

These may well be the last photos of my Abyssinians. Sadly they have nearly died out through one thing and another and these are all I have left. Some of these girls are still rather sneezy and have been for weeks now, but I have decided to take the risk and have run an Abyssinian buck in with all of them in the hope that some will stay healthy enough to litter successfully. I'm keeping all my fingers tightly crossed, I couldn't face starting all over again with them.




































































































Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats why you should pick someone you trust to work with them aswell...  Hope it goes wll for you though love, they are gorgeous.

W xx


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry things aren't going well Sarah 

I have some pet type abys that I'm just starting with, I'd appreciate any hints or tips you may have if you don't mind. At the moment they have 2 poor rosettes only.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine started going down hill after awhile too.

Now i have none :evil:

Good luck =D


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

fingers crossed you do get a litter from them Sarah, If you need any more you know where I am, I have some here from the ones i had back from you, I am sure I could find a few that would work well for you.  
yours are looking very nice though


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Yes - really hope things work out well for you, and your Abyssinian line, Sarah. It would indeed be a shame for the line to die out.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

My rosette mice are doing well, but the type of the tricolour abbys still has to be improved.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i cant see the pictures sarah?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I cannot either! I would love to look at them.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Me neither! And I want to see them as well!! Sorry to hear that your line isn't doing so hot...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No see mousees.

So sorry things haven't worked out, though. I hesitate to give advice to someone as experienced as yourself, but maybe an outcross is needed? Maybe it's a case of poor immune systems?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, this thread is very old and I have since revamped and reorganised my website so those pictures no longer exist 
You can see some pictures here: http://www.blackthornmice.co.uk/gallery-aby.html

The Abyssinians are still rubbling on nicely here, thanks to some top-up stock from the lovely Laoshu


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oops! 

Saw the recent posts and missed the old date on your thread...looked at the pics...they look great! Satin champagne is a very good coat for this kind of mousie.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

lol, I didn't even think to check! Very nice mice.


----------

